# Depressed



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Trying to find a quick fill pump.the sand worm pump type.i have looked all over the net and spoke to a rep hear in aus.....if some 1 has something he is the man andrew at plastering supplies said they have fully stopped making them any one know any where i can get 1?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I made a few nozzles once out of plumbing pipe and a heat gun and vice to fit a can am tube or a mud shark on a tape pro tubes same sort of thing


----------

